# Can I Get A Job in Durban(Export $Management Experience



## Cherr Wang (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi, friends,

I am Chinese living in China. But my husband is working in Durban with a working visa and he won't be back to China until 2020.  We really don't want to suffer from the distance and time difference. So I am trying to look for a job in Durban area. 

I have 5 years experience in exporting and management in Shenzhen, China. I also worked in the United States as a Chinese Teacher for 2 years from 2010-2012. I speak fluent English & good Portuguese. 

I heard I might have problem with applying for working visa because not a lot of local companies are willing to deal with it. 

Is there any company who needs people like me? Or can anyone give me any suggestion where to look for sources or be kind enough to introduce me to someone?

I can not thank you enough!

Please contact me by iMessage: +86 18215570351 or Skype: qxhtechcherrywang


Cherr Wang


----------



## Cherr Wang (Feb 6, 2018)

I guess a lot of couples are suffering the same? I really hope I could get some help. Thanks!


----------

